# Mobile home reroof



## Dad1979 (Jul 31, 2021)

I live in an 1980's model single wide trailer. My landlord wants to install a new roof on top of the existing roof (which is the original roof from the manufacturer. He's wanting to use 20ft long 3x3 metal tubing running the length of the trailer, then attach the new metal sheets to that to complete the job. My problem is, what is the spacing of the roof trusses and will the trusses hold the weight of the material?


----------



## Gusson (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh, I don't think that's a good idea...


----------

